# biased mummy



## ImisMummy

well im not strictly a teenager well im twentyoneteen but was 19 when first pregnant

my daughter is 10 weeks old and has started to crawl! surely that a bit early?

admitedly, she doesnt get very far before rolling over but HV said its definately crawling
:blush:

at this rate she will be running marathons by the time she is 1!!!:dohh:


----------



## danniemum2be

omg that is soo good. right maisies spending the rest of the day on the floor haha oj x x


----------



## rwhite

:shock: Early bloomer! That's amazing. Go Imi! :bunny: x


----------



## ImisMummy

its probably because iv been laying on the floor with her! looked like a right idiot but she loves it!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Wow, you've got a clever girlie there :)


----------



## Jomum2b-again

aww bless her its lovely when they do something for the first time isnt it =)


----------



## ImisMummy

only problem is that as soon as i call my hubby she has stopped doing it!


----------



## rwhite

ImisMummy said:


> only problem is that as soon as i call my hubby she has stopped doing it!

:lol: They're good at that aren't they...cheeky girl


----------



## AppleBlossom

Wow, 10 weeks? That IS early!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

wow such a clever girl, mine little lads bone idol, dosent even try to move to grab his feet or anything lol


----------



## embo216

Amazing!


----------



## Jemma_x

That is early


----------



## Charlotteee

Ooo hun get a vid! x


----------



## AP

Jeez thats early, my 10 monther cant crawl :s


----------



## Jemma_x

How long has she been crawling?


----------



## louise1302

wow!!! thats really quick Archie was 8 months


----------



## Charlotteee

I know my nephews 7 months and still not sitting up never mind crawling, you have a very clever girl x


----------



## jackiea85

Wow that's amazing! Joseph was 9 months when he started crawling, you have a really advanced little one there!


----------



## embo216

Lily was over 10 months before she crawled hehe! I'm not complaining tho, was lovely having her stay in one spot!


----------



## Jemma_x

Connor was 10 months when he crawled aswell, you'll be running around all time after her if she crawling now


----------



## ImisMummy

she only started trying about a week ago and HV reckons by 4 months she will be going properly.
it is funny watching her, she moves but the look on her face says she doesnt quite know how!!
i think she just wants to get it all over and done with lol!
was holding her own head up by 3 weeks, has been sitting with only a little support since 5 weeks, holding her own bottle for about 3 weeks.

i think i need to have words and tell her to slow down!!!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Aw do u hav a pic of her sitting at 5 weeks? She must hav looked so small lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My hv told me not to encourage my son crawling at just under 4mths due to muscle development :S


----------



## AP

^^ ive heard similar tbh.

But still, we'd love a video! :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow, I'm so glad Edward can't crawl, he's enough work as it is. Can't even grasp objects fully yet, amazing what your LO can do. Would love to see pics/vids :)


----------



## dani_tinks

That is amazing!! :) wow hehe. Jacob tries to crawl but looks like he's swimming on the spot. All arms and legs kick around in the air but he stays in one place LOL poor little fella!


----------



## Jas029

dani_tinks said:


> That is amazing!! :) wow hehe. Jacob tries to crawl but looks like he's swimming on the spot. All arms and legs kick around in the air but he stays in one place LOL poor little fella!

Riley does that too! His heads still just a little to big for his body :winkwink:


----------



## Panda_Ally

WOW 10 weeks that is early!! Holly was crawling at 5.5 months and everyone said that was too early but 10 week!!! I would conntact the paper if i were u that a def story!!


----------



## ImisMummy

lol i tried to catch her in the act last night but he must have known and as soon as the camera was on her she rolled over! cheeky madam! im gonna speak to HV who reckons she will be fully crawling by 4 months as i dont want her to damage her muscles, but then with LOs, ponce they decide they want to do something there no stopping them.

as soon as she was in a cloth bum she has been so much better! cant believe how much it has helped her legs

this was the day after her 8 week jabs
https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/100_0652.jpg


----------

